# accent table



## Tellure

Stavolta sono alle prese con un tavolino (uno di quelli magari che si mettono in un angolo con una bella lampada sopra) almeno stando alle immagini che G**gle mi ha dato per "*accent table*".
Ma qual è esattamente il corrispettivo in italiano di "accent table"?  Qualcuno lo sa? 

Grazie sin d'ora, 
R.


----------



## Gianfry

tavolin(ett)o?


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao Tellure 

Non potrebbe essere un tavolinetto messo lì giusto per "valorizzare" un angolo, un ambiente? 
"Accent" significa anche "enfasi" "risalto" ... comunque non mi viene un'idea giusta in italiano ... "tavolino complemento d'arredo"?


----------



## You little ripper!

What about tabella di accento?  Here  is an image.


----------



## Gianfry

Charles Costante said:


> What about tabella di accento?


Ha ha ha! QUesta è davvero incredibile! Mai sentito "tabella di accento", ma è certamente giusto, a giudicare dalle immagini. Come diavolo hai fatto, Charles??? 

EDIT:
Ovviamente, in un contesto informale, non specialistico, credo che "tavolinetto" sia preferibile. Ma tellure non ci ha detto nulla del contesto, né ci ha fornito una frase intera. Vero, tellure?


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao Charlie and ciao Gianfry  

I don't want to be the ... rain on your parade   ... but are you sure that the website is an Italian one? It seems to me that's a wrong translation for the English "accent table" rather than an actual Italian name for a piece of furniture


----------



## Gianfry

Anja.Ann said:


> Ciao Charlie and ciao Gianfry
> 
> I don't want to be the ... rain on your parade   ... but are you sure that the website is an Italian one? It seems to me that's a wrong translation for the English "accent table" rather than an actual Italian name for a piece of furniture


Oh my god!
Anja, mi sa che hai ragione!!! 
Che pollo che sono!!! 
Mi sembrava strano, ma ho pensato che fosse un calco dall'inglese causa notoria anglofilia italica


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ma no, Gianfry!  Preferisco non dirti quante volte è capitato a me!


----------



## You little ripper!

Does this sound authentic to you natives?  

_Questa stessa tecnica  funziona altrettanto bene per un più ampio spazio come questo, come fa  per una tabella di accento di piccole dimensioni. _

Sulla creazione di Piani di Mosaico


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao  Charlie  
I am afraid that it's not an Italian website either 

Sto invece pensando che "d'accento" si usa, di solito, con "luce" o "illuminazione" (il tipo di illuminazione che serve per valorizzare un mobiletto di pregio, un dipinto, etc.) ... Tellure, ci dici qualcosa di più?


----------



## You little ripper!

This   website has 'it' in the address and is written in Italian, but could be a translation.


----------



## Tellure

Scusate il ritardo...

Ciao Anja, purtroppo per il momento non ho altri elementi da fornirvi, ma cercherò di informarmi e vi farò sapere.

Intanto, grazie davvero a tutti!


----------



## Anja.Ann

Yes, Charlie,   I think it's a translation. 

I've checked different sites ... but it seems they all call it "tavolino" ... but I keep thinking "accent" should refer to "light" "lighting" in Italian, so it could be a simple "tavolino (da salotto) porta-lampada" or "tavolino punto-luce" (?) 

Ciao, Tellure, grazie!


----------



## You little ripper!

Anja.Ann said:


> Yes, Charlie, I think it's a translation.
> 
> I've checked different sites ... but it seems they all call it "tavolino"  ... but I keep thinking "accent" should refer to "light" "lighting" in  Italian, so it could be a simple "tavolino (da salotto) porta-lampada"  or "tavolino punto-luce" (?)
> 
> Ciao, Tellure, grazie!


Thanks Anne.  I don't think 'tavolino (da salotto) porta-lampada' would work because an 'accent table' is not just for lamps - it can be used to put a vase or some other ornament. There's one Google listing for tavolino punto-luce.


----------



## Odysseus54

Io lo chiamerei 'tavolino decorativo'.  La tabella d'accento lasciamola al traduttore automatico di google


----------



## Anja.Ann

Yes, Charlie and ciao Odysseus!  
Vediamo cosa ne pensa Tellure ...


----------



## Voce

Io ho trovato "tavolini d'appoggio". Puoi vedere le foto in rete e verificare se si tratta di quello che cerchi.


----------



## You little ripper!

Odysseus54 said:


> La tabella d'accento lasciamola al traduttore automatico di google


Google translates it 'accento tavolo', so I don't think it's a computerized translation, Ody. If it has been translated literally, I'd say there was human intervention.


----------



## joanvillafane

English to Chinese to Italian - very interesting! Anja.Ann, "accent table" does not mean only for lamps or "lighting," but it refers to the placement of the table to "accent" anything that is placed on it, or to draw attention to a particular part of the room, such as in front of a window, in a corner, next to a recliner, etc.

Here's a link that discusses them: http://www.lightburncandles.com/decorating_with_accent_tables


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao Joan  

That is to say what I have suggested in my post # 3 ...  
The odd thing is that in Italian we use "accento" with reference to lighting, that's why I thought it could be a sort of tavolino portalampada or punto-luce too. 
It should then correspond to "tavolino decorativo", as suggested by Odysseus. 
Thanks for the link!


----------



## Tellure

Odysseus54 said:


> Io lo chiamerei 'tavolino decorativo'.  La tabella d'accento lasciamola al traduttore automatico di google



Tavolino decorativo è molto interessante.  Grazie mille!



Charles Costante said:


> Google translates it 'accento tavolo',  so I don't think it's a computerized translation, Ody. If it has been  translated literally, I'd say there was human intervention.


----------



## marco.cur

Tra le dizioni proposte fin qui io prefersco "tavolino da salotto" o "tavolino d'appoggio", con una preferenza per la prima.


----------



## You little ripper!

Here is another link (in addition to Joan's in #19) which defines 'accent tables'. 

Tellure, why don't you ring a few furniture stores there (or pop in if you happen to pass one)  and ask them? If they've been in the business for a while or import furniture from overseas, they may be cognizant with the English term. If not, explain what they are and see what they call them. 



joanvillafane said:


> English to Chinese to Italian - very interesting!


It may have meandered through the vast vocabulary of the Finnish language before it even got to Italian, Joan! 

 Tellure, there are a couple Italian websites that use 'tavolo di accento', but again they could be translated websites. There is even the possibility it is a neologism. Many new words started in one language because there wasn't an exact equivalent in another and someone has decided to translate literally. However, it's probably best to stick to something like 'tavolino decorativo' or 'tavolino d'appoggio'.


----------



## Tellure

Charles Costante said:


> It may have even meandered through the vast vocabulary of the Finnish language before it even got to Italian, Joan!
> 
> Tellure, there are a couple Italian websites that use 'tavolo di accento', but again they could be translated websites. There is even the possibility it is a neologism.  Many new words started in one language because there wasn't an exact equivalent in another and someone has decided to translate literally. (Infatti, potrebbe anche essere) However, it's probably best to stick to something like 'tavolino decorativo' or 'tavolino d'appoggio'.



Grazie per il suggerimento, Charles, chiederò in qualche mobilificio. Intanto faccio qualche altra ricerca, ma in effetti "tavolino decorativo" e "tavolino d'appoggio" sono le traduzioni più plausibili al momento. 

Ti ringrazio ancora tantissimo, 
R.


----------



## Blackman

Forse anche tavolino _ornamentale_.


----------



## Tellure

Ho scoperto che esistono anche le "accent chairs".  Non che la cosa mi faciliti più di tanto nella traduzione in questione, ma tant'è...
Comunque, a titolo informativo, si tratta di un tavolino decorativo, come già suggerito da Odysseus, che è lì solo per decorare la stanza, appunto: ci si può mettere sopra un vaso di fiori o un soprammobile, ecc. Tradotto > non 'serve' a nulla. Nel nostro caso fa parte del mobilio del salotto buono (formal living room ) e lo stile è classico, ma credo non voglia dire molto questo, nel senso che un "accent table" può essere anche in stile moderno - almeno così mi pare di aver capito. Inoltre pare che non appartenga ad un set di mobili ma si venda separatamente.
Questo è quanto. 

Grazie, Black. In effetti è un tavolino ornamentale.  Ma non trovo riscontri in rete... 
Mah, non so, io opterei per "tavolino decorativo" e non se ne parli più.


----------



## takashimiike

Salve a tutti, posto qui il mio thread invece di aprirne un altro perché credo che l'argomento sia lo stesso discusso finora.

L'autore sta descrivendo l'ufficio di un manager ricchissimo: "His office was a masterpiece of Swedish modern architecture, with light wood furniture, *brushed stainless accents*, and minimal decoration."

Qui non c'è alcun accenno a tavolini o sedie... e nel caso sarebbero di acciaio spazzolato... dunque avrebbero ben poco di decorativo (ma potrei sbagliarmi).


----------



## Mary49

Ciao,
decorazioni in acciaio satinato?


----------



## takashimiike

In effetti anche io avevo pensato inizialmente a "decorazioni", ma subito dopo l'autore scrive "minimal decoration", come a distinguere le due cose...

Forse complementi di arredo?


----------



## joanvillafane

The stainless accents could be the hardware on the furniture - doorknobs, drawer handles, border trim, etc.


----------



## rrose17

Here an accent is like a touch. Could you say "con le tocce in acciaio satinato"?


----------



## takashimiike

In effetti, escludendo i mobili (semplici e di legno), e le decorazioni minimal... cosa resta in un ufficio? Maniglie, pomelli e via discorrendo... Ma come rendere "furniture hardware" in italiano? Sul dizionario WR manca la definizione 



rrose17 said:


> Here an accent is like a touch. Could you say "con le tocce in acciaio satinato"?



Non ho capito cosa intendi, ma temo che "tocce" non esista in italiano...


----------



## rrose17

SORRY! Feminine/masculine are the hardest things for me to get straight.  I meant "tocco" "i tocchi"


----------



## takashimiike

Tranquilla, avrei potuto arrivarci! Credo comunque che in italiano la tua frase non abbia molto senso. Ma potrei sbagliarmi!


----------



## Mary49

takashimiike said:


> Tranquilla, avrei potuto arrivarci! Credo comunque che in italiano la tua frase non abbia molto senso. Ma potrei sbagliarmi!


La parola che non mi veniva in mente era proprio "tocchi", vuol dire che qua e là sull'arredamento vi sono tocchi di acciaio satinato. Come in questa foto:





Possono essere anche steli di lampade o altro...


----------



## takashimiike

Mmm... non trovo alcun riscontro online...


----------



## Mary49

Beh, non credo sia necessario trovare riscontri online, ci vuole anche un po' di fantasia.  Puoi chiamarle "finiture", anche se non credo si riferisca solo ai mobili.


----------



## takashimiike

Hai ragione... ma se fossero finiture o tocchi sui mobili, la frase originale non dovrebbe essere "light wood furniture WITH brushed stainless accents"?


----------



## rrose17

Mary49 said:


> anche se non credo si riferisca solo ai mobili.



It's the office that has the brushed stainless accents, which could be on the furniture, doorknobs, small sculptures on the desk, it doesn't specify.


----------



## takashimiike

Ok, ora mi è più chiaro. Grazie a tutti/e!


----------

